# Question



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

So last night a picture was posted with a known poacher, that showed said person with a fawn deer... Said person posted this picture on FB, am I wrong to assume the DWR posted a statement stating that folks should leave all fawns alone? I guess these rules do not apply to said person? can someone please explain since the thread was deleted?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

http://wildlife.utah.gov/wildlife-news/833-find-a-fawn-heres-what-to-do-2014.html


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Why was that thread deleted? Don't we want to know who criminals are? Anyone?? This individual is a repeat offender.


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

Bestiality is also frowned upon in this state.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

bugchuker said:


> Bestiality is also frowned upon in this state.


I think that answer would be more appropriate to the question in regards to a deer stuck in a fence..


----------



## Deer H8 Me (Jun 13, 2014)

listen up jackass.

that picture of the fawn deer, was a FALLOW deer. not a MULE deer. but i appreciate you trying to drag someones name through the mud in public by calling him a "known" poacher and accusing him of committing crimes that werent crimes in the first place. those deer are legally owned and registered through the state of utah with a COR. the fish and game know who owns the deer, theyve come out and done inspections, its all legit. i'd say go check it out and see for yourself, but that would require some personal effort on your part, which is evidently too much for you to handle. besides, its better to just make up your own story and create your own facts of what really happened. much more convenient, im sure.

as for the "repeat offender" comment that was made, can you please be specific? there has been ONE time the said person has been officially accused of any type of wildlife violation. that doesnt mean they were guilty or had done everything they were accused of. a one time deal does not mean its happened multiple times! do you even know ALL the facts of that one incident? the answer is no. you werent there. you dont know what happened, its all hear say, which doesnt make it true. did you ever bother to follow up and see what ever came of the case? again, the answer is probably no... everyone makes mistakes. EVERY ONE. even our own wildlife officers. just ask DWR officer Chris Rhea! who recently shot a doe, instead of a buck! he killed an animal that he did not possess a tag for. does that make him a poacher?? by your definition, yes, but to him and the DWR, it does not. he simply made a mistake. The disciplinary action is bullchit in this case, but thats another topic for another day.

http://fox13now.com/2014/06/11/utah-cops-face-disciplinary-action/comment-page-1/

you are a little bitch for getting on here and publicly calling out someone and accusing them of something that did not happen, behind a fake name. you obviously know NONE of the facts. but here you are running your mouth, talkin chit. same goes for you marty. you obviously have some real issues with this person. so stand behind your real name and make yourself known.

kochanut, you should stick to fishing. deer identification is not your calling in life. maybe you and officer chris can go deer hunting together, since youre both experts on proper deer identification!

i know haters are gonna hate, but get a life!!


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

Maybe the tread was deleted because it was not accurate. That couldn't be, everything on the internet is correct, right!


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

Yeah martymcfly, use your real name like Deer H8 Me did. I'm sure kochanut would love to take you up on the "little bitch" comment" lol.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

ENOUGH! Take it to the P.M.s No name calling ect,ect,ect. Thanks in advance.-O,-


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

*huh?*

Lol


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> Lol


Thanks Lunkerhunter I appreciate that.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

No it's pretty accurate h8 me or . Let's just call it like we see it. If you want I'm sure we can post up the results of the case. It's all public record. Why are you so angry ? ..................................................


----------



## Deer H8 Me (Jun 13, 2014)

Here let me save you the trouble. I got 2 of the 3 charges dropped because of a lack of evidence (meaning it never happened, it was all bull****). I ended up with a class A misdemeanor. The type of crime is not what determined that. It was the value of the animal involved, that determined that. I got 104 community service hours, paid $1000 to the DWR, $733 to the state and was on probation for a year. I got all my guns back, all my hunting equipment back and my truck back. How many "poaching" cases have you heard of their guns being returned? Exactly.... I did lose bear and cougar hunting rights for 5 years. Big deal.... I killed an animal I had a tag for. Nothing was poached.

So now that we have cleared that up and we know all about me, let's have your name! Let's see what you've got to hide mcfly! I'm not angry at all, just tired of people who can't mind their own business. Especially guys, like you, who call me a repeat offender. PM me your name if you'd like. Here's your chance to man up buddy


----------



## RoosterKiller (May 27, 2011)

o-||


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Deer H8 Me said:


> .
> 
> So now that we have cleared that up and we know all about me, let's have your name! Let's see what you've got to hide mcfly!


I agree, Mcfly throws a LOT of BS around ......


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Its not BS if it's true...by his own admission.


----------



## Deer H8 Me (Jun 13, 2014)

martymcfly73 said:


> Its not BS if it's true...by his own admission.


Your comment about the "repeat offender" is BS. As are most of your claims. If your gonna call me a poacher fine, doesn't bother me one bit. But make sure you use that term for everyone who's ever had any kind of wildlife violation or fish and game certificate. Because they are in the same boat as me.

I'm still waiting for you to man up, mcfly. You sure talk a lot of ****, you must be perfect with nothing to hide, so come on. Let's hear it. Are you too ashamed to let your identity be know...? Or do you really have something to hide...?


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

His name is , look it up.


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

bugchuker said:


> His name is , look it up.


Now thats funny. Wonder what ever happened to Darner


----------



## Deer H8 Me (Jun 13, 2014)

bugchuker said:


> His name is , look it up.


That's pretty chicken **** to delete a name, dunkem.

Come on mcfly, PM me your name.


----------



## Skally (Apr 20, 2012)

Deer H8 Me said:


> Here let me save you the trouble. I got 2 of the 3 charges dropped because of a lack of evidence (meaning it never happened, it was all bull****). I ended up with a class A misdemeanor. The type of crime is not what determined that. It was the value of the animal involved, that determined that. I got 104 community service hours, paid $1000 to the DWR, $733 to the state and was on probation for a year. I got all my guns back, all my hunting equipment back and my truck back. How many "poaching" cases have you heard of their guns being returned? Exactly.... I did lose bear and cougar hunting rights for 5 years. Big deal.... I killed an animal I had a tag for. Nothing was poached.
> 
> So now that we have cleared that up and we know all about me, let's have your name! Let's see what you've got to hide mcfly! I'm not angry at all, just tired of people who can't mind their own business. Especially guys, like you, who call me a repeat offender. PM me your name if you'd like. Here's your chance to man up buddy


you sure seem angry... and by the way poaching has a broad definition any sort of wildlife citation could pretty much be called poaching


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

My name is **** ***********


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Deer H8 Me said:


> That's pretty chicken **** to delete a name, dunkem.
> 
> Come on mcfly, PM me your name.


As many times as you have signed to the UWN and pledged you would follow the UWN rules I would think you wouldn't openly dispute a Moderator.

Please use the PM system to whine about a Moderator's call.

This whole thread sucks. We got a couple of people with nothing to do but post a thread just to discredit someone. The guy made a mistake, paid his dues and openly admitted to it the forum. I recommend you self-proclaimed ethics policemen leave it at that or find somewhere else to go.

.


----------



## Deer H8 Me (Jun 13, 2014)

Skally said:


> you sure seem angry... and by the way poaching has a broad definition any sort of wildlife citation could pretty much be called poaching


Exactly my point. Which would give a lot of frequent posters on this forum the title, poacher.

I said PM mcfly. You sure seem to be struggling with such a simple task. Gives me reason to believe you aren't what you claim to be. Come on big guy. You always the first to open your mouth on every topic. Let's have it.


----------



## DarKHorN (Mar 4, 2012)

Dear Shaun, you should join thegutpile.net to deal with your Mcfly issues.

Your welcome


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

I don't even know what this thread is about yet?


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Nambaster said:


> I don't even know what this thread is about yet?


I'm with ya on that one Nambaster. I think you and I missed the adult forum door and stumbled into the grade school forum. Let's back out slowly and quietly, lest we disturb them from nap time.


----------

